

What markup is available on news.yc? - kingnothing

Is there any?
======
aston
asterisks around words make _italics_ , and if you start a line with a space
(and put an empty line above it)

    
    
     it looks like code().
    

PS: The italics deal makes it hard to insert more than one *. Although I
_think_ there's a workaround (I just don't remember it).

~~~
kingnothing
Is there a way to insert links with text other than the URL?

~~~
rms
No, and it has to be the full URL with <http://>.

